# Any good Beijing Suburb?



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi everyone!
I am seeing so many horror stories about quality of air in Beijing and Beijing seems to a compulsion for me due quality of Chinese studies and big city amenities. *I want to live for a year to hone my Chinese skills.*
*Please tell m e if anyone is aware of any Beijing suburb which is 60-90 minutes of train ride away and does not have all the bad things associated with Beijing?*
Thanks!


----------

